# Lightest plow?



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

What is the lightest plow made for a chevy 1/2 ton? My Boss 7'6 weighs about 600 lbs, but I am looking ahead to a lighter plow, if available.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

600 lbs is a very light plow!!! If that truck cannot handle that, time to get a different truck!!! Or crank them tbars a little, put in some timbrens, and some ballast in the back. You will be all set. My plow weighs a little over 800 and my truck drops maybe 1/2 an inch.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

26 series Snoway weighs in under 500lbs for a 7'6" and the Western Suburbanite/Fisher Homesteader weigh in under 300lbs.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;717446 said:


> 600 lbs is a very light plow!!! If that truck cannot handle that, time to get a different truck!!! Or crank them tbars a little, put in some timbrens, and some ballast in the back. You will be all set. My plow weighs a little over 800 and my truck drops maybe 1/2 an inch.


Don't misunderstand me, my 1/2 ton is fine with my 600 lb plow. I was just wondering what else is out there when the time comes to replace it. It would be nice to have a lighter plow, if possible.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

There's always a Snow Bear......


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

lawnmedic;717508 said:


> There's always a Snow Bear......


uh.....yea.....I don't think so.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*light plow*

This is my third season with my suburbanite. Aside from the problems I am having right now the plow has been great. It weighs 250lbs but is fully hydraulic. I have to say that the lights are mounted too low and the plow could be taller but it get's the job done and has always impressed me!


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

new2chevy;717537 said:


> This is my third season with my suburbanite. Aside from the problems I am having right now the plow has been great. It weighs 250lbs but is fully hydraulic. I have to say that the lights are mounted too low and the plow could be taller but it get's the job done and has always impressed me!


What problems are you having? I have had my Boss plow for about 8 years with absolutely no problems, other than a burned out signal bulb. The screws that held the housing together were rusted and had to be drilled out. I replaced them with stainless, so I should be all set.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

festerw;717472 said:


> 26 series Snoway weighs in under 500lbs for a 7'6" and


Yes, my 26 series Sno-way with the poly moldboard weighs 450 lbs. My 1500 handles it just fine.


----------



## Jon Schuler (Oct 14, 2006)

Western midweight will shave off 60-70 lbs. Ive heard they are pretty good for a standard plow. Just my 2 cents. It is quite a big difference compared to a suburbanite, and I think the pumps are very close to the pro plows now.


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

new2chevy;717537 said:


> This is my third season with my suburbanite. Aside from the problems I am having right now the plow has been great. It weighs 250lbs but is fully hydraulic. I have to say that the lights are mounted too low and the plow could be taller but it get's the job done and has always impressed me!


one would think that by now, fisher and western would have come out with a slighlty larger version for bigger trucks.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*You would think!*

The suburbanite uses a direct lift system, much like Boss, and this is out of the norm for western. I'm sure illiminating the lift plate and chain removes alot of weight. But, like I said, They could take the same design and make it taller and move the lights. I love my plow and the fact that it is basically no weight on my truck. It is a great driveway plow. As far as my problem, the plow has started to have strokes. At times it does not respond to the controller and for no reason. I was told my motor was shot when I took it to a dealer (new to western) but the plow later worked so i'm not convinced. I'm leaning toward a power issue as when it does act up it sucks the power from the truck and actually disrupts my radio. I bought a new motor but at $200.00 I'm holding off installing it for further review.


----------

